# 122cm target butts for home range



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Here are some pics of my original homemade, polystyrene target butt:


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

*This is the stand I built for the DOMINO target using stainless steel hardware and based on the plans from Danage*


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Terrific post. Love the personal journey and all the useful details about how well each type of target worked for you. 

I've been curious about the Danage systems but I've never seen one in person.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Do you keep your mats out year round, John? Im still evaluating my choice in target mats.


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey Arsi! Yes, I keep them out year round but have now started putting a tarp over them when I'm done shooting. We have a good bit of rain here in FL so this helps reduce mildew and keeps the target face looking better for longer. This also helps reduce UV damage to the foam from the intense FL sunshine.

John


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

John, did you get the diaper for yours? I'm talking about the the fabric that hangs down behind the target and stops passthroughs.


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

The Danage targets are being used in Medellin, Columbia for the World Cup right now!!! Although these are the A.3/9*XHD model (3 x 3 HD blocks), a little more expensive ($535 shipped to US).


----------



## Zarrow (Sep 8, 2010)

Excellent post. Looks like i might be ordering one.


----------



## LittleJP (Nov 4, 2012)

Well, this is a coincidence. I was shopping for new butts for the club. I'll give him an email.


----------



## LittleJP (Nov 4, 2012)

How is it holding up compared to the whitetail?

I can either get the 52' slightly used Whitetails at $250 + freight or the Danish at around what, $500?

I can probably fit more lanes onto the Danish, but is it worth the extra cost?


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Both are relatively new and working well for me so far so I don't have any real durability data yet. The Danage has interchangeable sections so I can flip them and/or swap them around once the center starts to wear. The Whitetail has a replaceable core that costs an additional $80 shipped. The Danage is much lighter and has handles so it's easier to move around by one person.

Danage is selling the A.5/3XHD direct for $450 shipped to your door. This model consists of 5 horizontal sections, the center three being higher density/thicker foam:









The A.3/9XHD model consists of 9 equal-size, interchangeable, all HD sections and is shipping direct for $535:









I have PDF info sheets from Danage for both of these targets but they exceed the ridiculously small 121 kb limit for PDF attachments so I had to insert the images.

John


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey Chuck. Yes, Erik included a "PowerStop" and hangers in my order for me to try and see if I thought it was necessary. For my setup, 38# recurve w/ 300gr ACE's, it is not necessary as the arrows are not even breaching the the back of the target, even @ 18 meters. And even less necessary at 90, 70, 50, 30 meters. But I could see where it might be necessary for compounds depending on your setup (weight/arrows, ect.). The PowerStop and hangers is not included in the $450 deal but I will ask Erik how much extra that would be and post the answer here.

John


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Interesting and very informative.

One of the advantages of the AW targets actually IS their weight though, in that they don't blow over in the wind as easily as a lighter target would. And I still don't know how many arrows it takes to wear out a AW bale. I've been using the same one for nearly 10 years now, and have only replaced the core one time (just last year). 

I'm sure folks would be happy with a Danage target too.

Moral of this story is, don't be cheap if you intend to stay in this sport - get a quality target bale.

Many of us will use a single target bale long than we'll use a set of limbs, two dozen arrows, a sight, or even a riser. Why not look at it as the serious major investment that it is.


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

John, I agree 100% and wanted to share that moral so other archers don't waste their time and money thinking they can have one "on the cheap".
Yep, they are both good targets, each with their advantages/disadvantages depending on your use/priorities. Since I now have both, it will be interesting to see how they compare over the years.

John

P.S. Nice meeting you in person at Nats.


----------



## LittleJP (Nov 4, 2012)

In regards to the weight, that may be a case of being blessed with suck. Sure, it's windy here and we get bales blown over a lot. However, I'm generally the only one setting up and I know I don't want to carry 8 100 lbs bales everywhere.

Please keep the thread updated in regards to durability. I would be watching closely to see what an effective solution for the club. If John's AW has lasted for over 10 years, I'm just hoping the Danish will be as durable.


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Before I ordered mine, I had asked Erik about the longevity of his targets... he sent me this photo from a customer who had used one of his targets for 7 years and was thinking of replacing the just the centers:









I thought those centers looked pretty good still but I don't know what kind of bow/arrows/weight this person was shooting. So, I think his foam is pretty durable but to quote a famous archery book: "the arrow is the truth"... we'll see how they hold up.

John


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

OK guys, Erik Kornbek from Danage asked me to post this information for anybody who may be interested in ordering a Danage target. He has been getting some email inquiries from this thread and this is the information he has been providing via email:

_____________________________________________________

Thank you very much for the interest in our DOMINO Target System. The DOMINO Target Butts are not just target butts for archery; they are a system and an idea where long term durability of the target butt is one of the goals and advantages. The ”lifetime” of the target butt is very good – you will, in the long run, save money. There are also other advantages, like excellent stopping of the arrows with very limited stress. The effort required to pull the arrows is also very easy if you shoot a small diameter arrow such as the X10 or ACE – and of course harder if you shoot a thick aluminium arrow. All the DOMINO target butts are modular = the worn out parts can be exchanged to new ones = you do not need to throw the target away – just buy new parts and you will have a new target at a very low price – that is the DOMINO System. 

The DOMINO Target System is good for your arrows - and for you – it is also an investment that will give you a good pay off.

The DOMINO Target Butts are modular and the system offers a lot of possibilities for you to get just the right target for yourself, for the club, or for an organization that will be responsible for a larger national or international tournament. You can build many different types of DOMINO Targets – most likely more than 50 variations. The most used DOMINO Targets are the A.2, A.3 and the A.5 types – please have a look at the attached documents.

Regarding the prices, we will, for a limited period (from now and until August 31st), offer a target shipped directly to customers in USA at the following prices:

Type A.2/1*XHD (the target will have one center of type XHD = heavy duty foam): ..... USD 420.00
Type A.2/3*XHD (the target will have three centers of type XHD = heavy duty foam): .. USD 450.00
Type A.3/9*XHD (the target will have nine centers of type XHD = heavy duty foam): .. USD 535.00
Type A.5H/3*XHD (the target will have three centers of type XHD = heavy duty foam): USD 450.00
Type A.5V/3*XHD (the target will have three centers of type XHD = heavy duty foam): USD 450.00
All targets will be shipped unassembled in two large cardboard boxes – the Target Stand is not included – the idea is to save on the transport cost – and you will make your own Stand.

Micro DOMINO shipped assembled in a box and includes 8 Target Face Pins, 
2 Ground Spikes, and 4 Target Faces: ...................................................................... USD 149.00

DANAGE PowerStops are used for many tournaments and also by clubs and archers. The idea is to extend the “lifetime” of the target butt but also to avoid potential “pass-through” problems. In heavy rain, arrows can become “lubricated”, resulting is reduced friction. This can create situations where you can get “shoot through”. But many archers will just use the PowerStops for prolonging the targets butt's “lifetime”. There are three types or PowerStop – and the prices will be as follows – including the transport cost based on a delivery together with a target butt:

Type A (120 x 120cm / 47” x 47“): .......................................................................... USD 155.00
Type C (80 x 80cm / 31” x 31“): ................................................................................ USD 63.60
Type A (60 x 60cm / 23” x 23“): ................................................................................ USD 44.90
“Hangers” for PowerStops, each: ............................................................................. USD 3.48 
(use 4 for the A type and 2 each for the C and D type)
Shock Cord Rubber Band for PowerStops, each yard ............................................... USD 1.45 
(use approx. 3 yards each PowerStop)

Thanks,
Erik Kornbek
Danage Targets


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Two people that I know of that use the Danage target butts are Dave Cousins and John Dudley. Both of those guys hammer the bejibbies out of their targets with micro-diameter arrows and they get so much life out of them. For the price these blow the competition out of the water. A 48" Rinehart is over 2000 dollars, the 48" Block targets are $900 prior to shipping on both!


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

If weight to move around the range were not the issue, you could order these.

http://www.archerytargets.com/Elastafoam.aspx

At 1500 (west of Mississippi) it's a pretty good deal. 

Bulk foam kit will get you a couple of full 48"x48"x20" with extra material to build probably 3 32"x32"x20" bales.

If you went a little thinner you could probably eek out 3 48"x48"x13" and 6 32x32x13 bales.

Properly compressed they will easily stop just about any arrow you shoot at it..

They would be a bit tougher to shuffle the worn spots around but possible. They would require dis-assembly of the whole bale to shuffle bad layers.

I do however like the look of those Domino targets, on a public range were we can't get people to respect all the work we put into those straw bales however, I would not put them in an un-attended location.

DC


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Because the Danage targets are modular and much lighter, they can be shipped via UPS in multiple boxes and do not require the more expensive freight delivery:









I actually got a chance to see one of the Rinehart FITA size targets... it's MASSIVE! Felt like it weighed about 200 lbs.! It looks like an awesome target though if you have the cash to afford it:


----------



## Phyrmon (Mar 5, 2011)

I've been making my own for about 6 years now and have no complaints. Works well for both me (46lb limbs and x-10's) and my sons (12-28 lbs and ACE's)

I buy two sheets of the high density foam insulation at Lowe's and cut them in half for about $36

I get two packs of garage floor mats from Big Lots for $20.

I sandwich a layer of foam, garage mat, foam, mat-mat, foam, mat, foam and bolt the corners together with large washers and wing nuts.
I'm on my 2nd complete target in the last six years. Works great for me. The outside piece of foam gets hammered the hardest and I wind up replacing it about once a season. But each new sheet of 4x8' foam lasts for two replacements.

Of course, everyone else's mileage my vary.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone else not getting return emails from Danage? I have sent a couple now and no response! 
Isaac


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice post John!

I purchased an used target which probably is been shot over 10,000 times, and it still stops my X10 protours from my compound at point blank distance. Nothing I ever seen compares, it is vastly more durable than the targets at Newberry. On top of that the arrows pull super easy. The drawback is the weight, probably over 200 pounds including its heavy aluminum frame with wheels. I do not know who makes it.


----------



## Zarrow (Sep 8, 2010)

edgerat said:


> Anyone else not getting return emails from Danage? I have sent a couple now and no response!
> Isaac


Erik said he was going on vacation last week. He may not have been back yet.


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Angel, that looks nice... I like the stand with wheels!

Yes, Erik from Danage has been on "holiday", as they say, but will be back at it tomorrow answering everybody's inquiries. 

By the way, I took my Danage Micro DOMINO target with me on a trip to Atlanta this past weekend... didn't want to miss too much practice. I was able to mark off 30 meters in my friend's back yard and shoot two 36-arrow rounds on the 6-ring 80cm. Tied my personal best 327 on the second round!  The Micro is great for throwing in the trunk when you are going to be away from your range and stilll want to shoot. You can also shoot blank bale on it from close range. Erik will ship the Micro to your door for $150 with 8 stainless steel target pins and 4 target faces.

John


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Here's more about the Micro DOMINO:


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

*Danage UPDATE*

Guys, I just spoke to Erik on the phone... unfortunately he is still on holiday and won't be back until NEXT week. 
I have a bunch of PDF's that he sent me on the A.3/5HD and A.3/9HD if you want more info on these targets. AT has an unusually small 121Kb PDF upload size limit so I will have to email them to you if you want them. 
So, as far as ordering a target, you will have to wait until next week.

John


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

John Hall said:


> Angel, that looks nice... I like the stand with wheels!
> 
> Yes, Erik from Danage has been on "holiday", as they say, but will be back at it tomorrow answering everybody's inquiries.
> 
> ...


..portabilitiy wise this looks ideal for highly skilled archers who don't miss...much.

i would use it up to 30M based on my skill level but am sure better archers can go farther...

i would however try to find some kind of stand or base to raise up the center to Fita specs--ie--something like 4.5' above ground level.. 

...specially if i'm practicing for some kind of upcoming competition..


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah, when traveling, one is lucky to find enough space to shoot 30 meters. In this case, the yard sloped up to the target so it was about 3 feet above where I was standing.

John


----------



## Cadpat (Mar 16, 2013)

John, is the wood frame included in that $150? Or did you build them yourself?


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes, the wood frame is included. The Micro comes complete, ready-to-shoot. The larger targets come with a frame but you have to build a stand.

John


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm trying to get a price from Erik for the 34" version of the DOMINO target shipped to US:









Might be a good one for those who feel the Micro is too small but the FITA size (A.5, A.9) is too big for their needs (indoor?, transport?).

John


----------



## OCBrent (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello John,

Is the "Type C" 34x34x6in (14.5cm) the "Finished" size (with "frame")? That would just fit in the back of my car ...

What is the approximate weight of the "Type C"?

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

*DOMINO "C" target*

Brent, I don't think so... got this info from Erik just now (prices to follow):


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Erik has informed me that the "C" target will be sold as a "no frame" target and will include the "no frame" stand show above. This just means that the foam will not have a separate frame holding it together other than the stand itself. The price for this target + stand will be $325 shipped.

John


----------



## OCBrent (Sep 27, 2007)

So, the "C" target and stand + "power stop" would be 38 + 4.4 = 42.4lbs.

Looks like the widest part of the stand and target would be about 40inches. I'll have to think if I could cut some hinges or something to get that into my car.

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## SoMe0nE2tAlK2 (May 7, 2013)

What size is the Danage micro target? I can't seem to find much information on it.


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

The Micro is 17" x 17". Here is the data sheet on it:









... and this was my first end using it from 18 meters with A/C/E's pulling 38 lbs. on fingers (you get 4 target faces and 8 target pins too):


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

*Update! "C" target and SoftStop core working great*

I ended up getting the 34" DOMINO "C" target for my indoor "range". This size is perfect because it is wider than a door jam, but not too big for indoors, and easily moved by one person. I bought the frame-only version so that I could build a custom stand to incorporate two PowerStop curtains (one above and one below). I already had the big PowerStop, which I don't use because my ACE's don't even begin to poke out the back of my A.3 target. And I bought the "C" size PowerStop with the C target. I built a custom stand so I could hang the PowerStops above and below. This setup was working great with my 38#/ACE recurve setup. For my new 42#/X7 2314 setup, I wanted to try the SoftStop core for target longevity and ease of arrow removal. The large diameter arrows (23xx) are pretty hard to pull from the XHD foam without lube. All I can say is that I've found the perfect indoor target for me. The SoftStop Core is a drop-in replacement for the XHD core that came with my C target. I've been shooting it with the 42#/2314's at 18 meters and they are only going in about 4 inches and pull easily with one hand. The arrow hole in the core self-heals immediately when the arrow is removed. Here are some pictures of my setup:



























John


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

That's just plain crazy. I'd set something like that up too, but me wife and daughter will never let me or shoot their own bows indoors.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah, that would not pass muster with my better half. A man's got to know his limitations!


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Another target source - http://www.biggreentargets.com/compression-range-targets.html . Our club has used these for a long time - very durable/hardy material. Complete 48" x 48" x 24" range target (assembled) is $350.


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

I wonder what the freight charge would be for those bad boys. The indoor range in my town has those and they move them around with a pallet jack! But the arrows do pull pretty easy from them.

John


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah, they weigh 215lbs each. Fortunately Lamar, MO is only about 2hours 15minutes from Tulsa, so just some gas money to get there and back.


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey Guys, Danage products are now available direct to US customers online at:

domino-targets.com

This is a US web store so CC charges will not be blocked and/or charged as foreign transactions. The products all ship direct from Danage in Denmark and all prices include shipping. Some of the smaller products are only available when you purchase a target due to minimum shipping costs from Denmark. I hope this helps anyone looking to purchase a DOMINO target but has been struggling to get around all the problems faced by US customers on the danage.dk web site.

Thanks,
John


----------

